# My subaru wrx sti spec and winter prep pics



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

First time posting with my sti so here is the spec so far

Kyb ultra sr rear shocks
Reconditioned idle air control valve / gasket
Genuine Subaru front anti roll bar links
Full kit - Gates timing belt/pulley/tensioner/water pump/crank pulley bolt 
Front Denso lambda sensor
Green cotton panel filter
Full turbo back genuine Subaru exhaust gasket kit
Ngk pfr7b plugs / FSE fuel filter / walbro 255 pump
Genuine Subaru water temp sensor / crankshaft sensor
Track rod ends /boots
Front Koyo wheel bearings / genuine front ball joints/pinch bolts
Bosch S5 battery / Earthing kit
Nissens Radiator / genuine top/ bottom radiator hoses / thermostat/crossover pipe/G30 coolant / Refurbed header tank.
Denso rear lambda sensor
Grimmspeed up-pipe / genuine gaskets / studs / nuts (dei wrapped)Front Superpro arb bushes / new clamps + bolts
Refurbished U cradle subframe / full genuine u-cradle bolt kit
Exedy Stage 1 clutch kit (pink box)/ skimmed flywheel (Scoobyworld fitted)Castrol syntrax 75w/90 gearbox front/rear diff fluid
Full front and rear Brembo brake overhaul - new seals/nipples/ helicoiled bolt holes/new bolts and vht painted/ new decals. Hel braided lines. Brembo discs (front) Godspeed rears, pagid pads front/rear.Genuine brake master cylinder / Motul rbf 600 / genuine set wheel nutsViper Performance Turbo inlet hose /airbox hose
Refurbed / flow tested injectors (injectortune) new seals.Phenolic intake manifold spacer 5mm/ R9 fuel lines and Aba fuel clamps
Genuine tumbler/ manifold / throttle body / recirc vlave gaskets
Surefire fk0186 coil packs
Whiteline 22mm adjustable rear arb / whiteline bushes. Superpro rear arb links.Ultra racing front strut brace
Beatrush radiator cooling panel
Uniroyal rainsport tyres front 7mm /rear 5mm


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Very nice! It's great to see one in such great condition. I see far too many that have been beaten badly! Also a big fan of the colour


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

As an ex scooby owner i have to say this does look like a really good clean example!:thumb:

Ive seen some really rough ones over the years!! :doublesho

Loving the depth of shine!:buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A stunning example :argie: and a real credit to you, enjoy the car.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## wrx-9rr (Aug 17, 2017)

Damn this really makes me think about sourcing a black one  Well done!

Do you remember where you bought the mudflaps? Really like the size and shape of them.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Not of the top of my head buddy no al have a look threw my folder and stuff see if can fine out


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks very nice , is the colour Java Black (red /gold flakes)?

I had a 05 wide track wrx sti in obsidian black pearl (blue / green flakes) ones of the best cars I've owned and colour really popped


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, if your a car nut, you've go to love a Subaru WRX, nice work matey.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

My one is a widetrack but similar colour, a sod to keep clean but not as good as the original posters one!


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

CTR247 said:


> Looks very nice , is the colour Java Black (red /gold flakes)?
> 
> I had a 05 wide track wrx sti in obsidian black pearl (blue / green flakes) ones of the best cars I've owned and colour really popped


It's got a gold flake in it pal dint even relise till we cleaned it up after buying lol


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's Java Black then , amazing colour in the sun


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that looks a great example fella fair play to you


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

bazz said:


> wow that looks a great example fella fair play to you


Thanks baz


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Stunning. Gotta love a black car.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Quick upgrade today to give me bit more Scooby rumble


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

looking fab


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I would have this Subaru over any Porsche.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Utterly mint. We need a cool car photo thread. The very best picture of the coolest motors on this forum. This would go perfectly alongside Brads M3.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

ollienoclue said:


> Utterly mint. We need a cool car photo thread. The very best picture of the coolest motors on this forum. This would go perfectly alongside Brads M3.


wow thanks for that really nice to read all my work not going to waste


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome car mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Managed to get one of my fav combos going this weakened

poorboys black hole 
Dodo juice purple haze






Cheeky bay shot but not had time to clean it that much


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely looking car
Reminds me I need to get my inlet manifold repainted soon. Not looking so red anymore


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Yeah am wanting few dress bits for engine bay to be bit different


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking amazing mate 

Ive got a 55 reg widetrack there awesome aren't they


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember one of my old mates bought one of these brand new when he has about 21 lol. Insurance must have been stupid


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

This is a beaut. Credit to you.
As has been said it’s not often you see one so clean and cared for.
I’d a Blob STI PPP at one point. Great car - lovely sound.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Love it. Had 4 Subaru’s - and 03 WRX, a 1994 STI Version 1 (no.21) and a 59 plate STI/PPP and every extra flung at it, followed by the best of them all a 59 plate Legacy tourer with Bilsteins etc. 

Supreme car - keep looking after it well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Blob eye has always been my fave Scooby, had a 2005 WRX300 PPP in World Rally Blue from new and sold after 5 years. Best car I've ever had - and that includes my current Mk3 Focus RS.

And yours is a beauty - great stuff.


----------



## Bear_Ash (Aug 20, 2018)

Great pics very gloss lovely depth making the most of black paint =D that shine =D


----------

